# Hardy Cypripedium /Werner Frosch N E W



## cyprimaniac (Jan 24, 2013)

hello friends,

here is a link to the new published book
of Mr. Werner Frosch and Phillip Cribb

http://www.w-frosch.de/Cypris/Neues/Buch.html

wait a few moments...................., and you will see some pages from inside...........

Mr. Frosch is THE most prominent breeder
of Cypripedium Orchid Hybrids.

some of the first Frosch Hybrids are still well known today
Cyp. Ingrid (1989)
Cyp. Maria (1991)
Cyp. Gisela (1992)
and many, many, many, many more............... 

I think it is a good choice to buy this new book,
and its in english language. 

cheers


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice photos. is there a price listed?


----------



## cyprimaniac (Jan 25, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Nice photos. is there a price listed?



hello,
just look here
http://www.kewbooks.com/asps/ShowDetails.asp?id=1003

price in USD is 72.90
GBP 45.00
Euro 53.80

cheers


----------



## monocotman (Jan 25, 2013)

I received my copy a couple of weeks ago.
It is a bit of a 'coffee table' book but the photos are excellent.
A double page spread on every species and several photos showing variation in the flowers.
Lots of 'in situ' photos of species.
A smallish section on hybrids.
It is a nice complement to 'Cribb'.
David


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 25, 2013)

See other thread for more discussion: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27796


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 25, 2013)

Looks like a nice picture book. I do find it remarkable that such things are still being produced given the chance of selling enough copies to make back publishing costs, etc. Ah, the blessings of power and influence:rollhappy:


----------



## cyprimaniac (Jan 26, 2013)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Looks like a nice picture book. I do find it remarkable that such things are still being produced given the chance of selling enough copies to make back publishing costs, etc. Ah, the blessings of power and influence:rollhappy:



OK, its a nice "picture book" for you.

BUT english speaking people are not the "hub of the Cypripedium World" 

THAT IS for sure Germany............
........90% of all Cyp Hybrids were made in GERMANY, 
and most of them from Werner Frosch

Especially YOU dont need such book, 
but I think it is good to make "appetite" and interest in growing Cypripediums.

For you I would recommend the Book from Prof. W. Eccarius.
"unfortunately " it is only in german language.

But why dont LEARN german, its so easy.
little children here already speak it PERFECT.

Then you will obtain very most recent scientific informations, in situ pictures and reports and much more, and NOT ONLY a picturebook. :clap:

cheers


----------



## Dido (Jan 26, 2013)

I am not sure I can speak to good german

You know from people in my region they tell we can all but not speak german:evil:


----------



## cyprimaniac (Jan 27, 2013)

Dido said:


> :
> 
> ............... my region we can all, but not speak german :evil:


----------



## Berthold (Jan 27, 2013)

cyprimaniac said:


> OK, its a nice "picture book" for you.
> Especially YOU dont need such book,..



I think its a good book for Hakone.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 27, 2013)

I thought Dr. Phillip Cribb was an Englishman...

I've got the book of Dr. Eccarius - I just wish the darn thing was in Japanese... all that confusing German!


----------



## Berthold (Jan 27, 2013)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> I thought Dr. Phillip Cribb was English...
> 
> I've got the book of Dr. Eccarius - I just wish the darn things was in Japanese... all that confusing German!



Yes Cribb is in English. I can recommand Eccarius really and it's worth learning German for that book.


----------



## Hakone (Jan 28, 2013)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> I thought Dr. Phillip Cribb was an Englishman...
> *
> I've got the book of Dr. Eccarius* - I just wish the darn thing was in Japanese... all that confusing German!



A nice picture book ( with a few Photos from you , cypripedium debiles *WITH* Kanuma ) written by a professor of mathematic. Chinese is applicable everywehre.


----------



## cyprimaniac (Jan 28, 2013)

Hakone said:


> ......nice picture book..............
> .............cypripedium debile with Kanuma ...........




Eccarius = picture book ................ stupid stuff.

debile in Kanuma............ Tom tell him , its just a "surface cover" for better look.
NOT PLANTED in Kanuma.

cheers


----------



## Dido (Jan 28, 2013)

cyprimaniac said:


> Eccarius = picture book ................ stupid stuff.
> 
> debile in Kanuma............ Tom tell him , its just a "surface cover" for better look.
> NOT PLANTED in Kanuma.
> ...



Interesting question Kanuma only for cover or for all. 
At least for other kinds pure it dont works, as it stays to wet.


----------



## Hakone (Jan 28, 2013)

*For better look* I would cover it with Diamants or Pearl.


----------



## cyprimaniac (Jan 28, 2013)

Hakone said:


> For better look I would cover it with Diamants or Pearl.



as expected......STUPID STUFF from the "Kanuma Pope"

_es ist ja KARNEVAL_

ity: ity: ity: ity: ity:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 28, 2013)

Hakone said:


> A nice picture book ( with a few Photos from you , cypripedium debiles *WITH* Kanuma ) written by a professor of mathematic. Chinese is applicable everywehre.



Hey Hakone, yes a couple pictures in there were mine. The C. debile were planted mostly in a material called "Cryptomoss" - basically the shredded bark of Cryptomeria trees. I did mix in a little kanuma to retain nutrients and the top of the pot was dressed with kanuma to hopefully reflect away light in attempt to keep the pot cooler (not likely!). 



cyprimaniac said:


> debile in Kanuma............ Tom tell him , its just a "surface cover" for better look.
> NOT PLANTED in Kanuma.
> 
> cheers



Hey Dieter, see above.



Dido said:


> Interesting question Kanuma only for cover or for all.
> At least for other kinds pure it dont works, as it stays to wet.



Christoph, kanuma is very useful for growing a number of plants, ericaceous plants especially, and also hydrangeas. I use it also to grow some orchids, Ponerorchis, Amitostigma, and Habenaria radiata for instance. Bletilla seem to adore it, even pure - I get incredible root systems with them. See my comment on kanuma and akadma in the Cyp. Singchii thread.


----------

